# HOW LONG DOES EGG COLLECTION TAKE



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

My best friend went in to hospital today for egg collection, her appointment was at 9.30am this morning and i havent heard from her yet (its now 3.30pm)  Does anyone know how long this process takes?

Thanks for your help

Joanne


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

We saw our consultant yesterday and he reckoned around half an hour, but if she has had a general anaethetic then she will need to recover from this and they keep her in a bit longer. Also depends on how many others are having ec , she may have to wait (iyswim) xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

yep i think about 30-45 mins but i was not aware of the time so i can't say for sure   but they do like to make sure you have eaten and are ok before they let you go. also as clare pointed out she may not have gone in on time, you know what it's like hossies always end up running a bit late  

pam xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

The actual egg collection only takes about 20 mins but your appointment is usually about an hour before you go in - they have to do all the paper work and do your blood pressure etc as well as get you into a gown.  Then when you go in to do the deed itself can be flexible depending on how many other ladies are going in before you.

Afterwards you usually have a nice kip till the sedative or GA wears off, and a cup of tea - I didn't come home till about 2.30- 3pm and then all I wanted to do was sleep again when I got home!  I wasn't making phone calls till later in the evening that's for sure!

She's probably asleep.  Hope it went well for her.

Claire x


----------

